# Income Tax Reference No.



## neady (15 Dec 2006)

Can anyone tell me please where I can find my Income Tax Reference No.? Is it the same as my PPS no.? Am totally confused


----------



## Domo (15 Dec 2006)

Yes - they are the same


----------



## neady (15 Dec 2006)

Thank you Domo. God forbid revenue would just use the same word!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2006)

As far as I know they usually use _"Tax Reference Number" _to refer to a company's reference number and _"PPSN"_ to refer to an individual's reference number. What is the context of this query?


----------



## Joe1234 (16 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> As far as I know they usually use _"Tax Reference Number" _to refer to a company's reference number and _"PPSN"_ to refer to an individual's reference number.



In this case "Income Tax Reference number" should never be used as a company is not registered for Income Tax


----------



## neady (16 Dec 2006)

I'm applying for the Mortgage Allowance Scheme with my local council and part of the form is an Inspector of Taxes Certificate. They are looking for my Income Tax District, my Employers Reg. No. and my Income Tax Reference No., which I am stuck on. I'm confused because elsewhere on the application form they asked for my PPS No.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2006)

I guess it's your _PPSN _under another name. Your second post above suggested that it was _Revenue _who were being inconsistent with the terminology when, in fact, it now seems to be your _LA_. All of the relevant details should be on your statement of tax credits.


----------

